# My new acquisition



## memorael

[video=youtube_share;uuZO9BmFESE]http://youtu.be/uuZO9BmFESE[/video]

All the kitchen equipment is being installed tomorrow, will do a redo tour with all the cool stuff ASAP. Small space 35 40 peeps max.:wink:


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

gratz!


----------



## Crothcipt

how's parking? I am just curious cause of the busy street in front. Is that a new restaurant space? Gratz on the beautiful spot.:hatsoff:


----------



## JBroida

congrats... thats badass


----------



## memorael

Crothcipt said:


> how's parking? I am just curious cause of the busy street in front. Is that a new restaurant space? Gratz on the beautiful spot.:hatsoff:



I rented the empty lot in front (in the video's beginning you can see theres a brown gate in front, theres space for about 20 cars.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Nice!


----------



## memorael

Thanks to all!


----------



## Pabloz

CONGATULATIONS!!! Looks like it'll be a "Great Adventure."


----------



## tk59

NICE. When are you opening?


----------



## memorael

I should be able to open by the end of this month or the beginning of the next one. The only thing stopping me right now is the alcohol permit which should be ready to go and mostly only takes time to hop through the government BS.


----------



## sachem allison

congratulations


----------



## Deckhand

Wishing you much success.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Exciting.

I hope you'll share more details as things start to really come together.

Best of luck!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Good luck!! Gotta love a good rodeo!


----------



## steeley

All the best Memo .
what part of town is it in.
and Good Luck.:hatsoff:


----------



## Peco

Looking great, congrats :hungry:


----------



## stereo.pete

I love the look, it seems very contemporary but at the same time warm due to the dark wood bar and the floors, nice work.


----------



## mhlee

Congratulations!!! WHERE are you opening?


----------



## hax9215

:coolphotos:

Congrats, and best of luck! When do we see menus?

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## memorael

The restaurant is in Mexicali BC on the border with CA, and the menus should be ready mid next week I am guessing. So far the only ideas I know are going to be on the menu are a version of Saltys rib eye with the spinalis dorsi removed, plan on calling it a ribeye duo. I also have to have a fillete, probably a roast chicken or brick chicken, don't know about which fish but leaning towards salmon since thats the only thing I know I can get without having much problems. A pork chop is also something I want to throw in there. The rest of the menu I will be working on but it should consist of:

2 salads, 2 soups, about 7 or 8 apps 6 entrees and 2 or 3 desserts plus whatever special I can come up with. I might make the menu shorter too, depending on how things go, people around here are finicky and don't want to have tons of waste.

BTW, once everything is in place I will make another virtual tour, the kitchen equipment is there and yesterday most of it was in working order. Anyone have any opinions on American Range brand? I hear its a tank and own 4 pieces of equip already but just wondering.:scratchhead:


----------



## Crothcipt

Only problems I have had with american range is older equipment that has not been taken care of, but it still worked like a tank. If I remember right they are also easy to get parts for when the time comes.


----------



## memorael

Thats really good news, BTW anyone have any tips on getting rid of the glue or whatever it is that griddles have on top? mines came with a darn construction paperish thing with glue and oil, I tried burning it off and the griddle is all black and gluey... :dontknow:


----------



## Shinob1

Goo-Gone might work.


----------



## steeley

Scotch-Brite Quick Clean Griddle Liquid 701, Quart.




[/IMG]


----------



## kostantinos

Waiting to see more of this project. I too second the notion of smaller menus versus larger ones and i would gladly love the idea of no menu offered just tastings with changing menus all around, but we allknow this is a tough sell outside metropolitan areas for the most part.

The space is beautiful for sure . 
I wish much sucess and a lot of repeat customers . Making a new start is always difficult butmuch rewarding once everything start falling into place. And of course decisions are always easier when a steady desirable stream of income is achieved.


----------



## memorael

Hello all! I have been missing for a while, as all the pro's know the restaurant biz is freaking killer. My knees hurt, my feet hurt, all my sheet hurts lol but boy have I been having fun, and all I have been doing is small parties for like 6 people only but about 8 different dishes. The hard part is the cleaning part, doing dishes is hell for me since I am OCB and literally over do it all the time. I plan on making another video tomorrow so you all can see what it looks like with all the equipment in place (most of it, missing a faucet and a work table). Been messing around with the spinalis ala Salty thing and I think it probably won't get in the menu since people around here freak out for some reason. 

Wondering if any one knows the French names for the Fillet, the skirt steak and the rib eye? I think I am going to sell the cote de boeuf (ribeye) I know the fillet can be the chateubriand and the mignon or whatever but I need names with more pizzaz, people are used to the names of things being the usual and I think a good market strategy is naming my things waaaay different than other restaurants. Just for the record the 2 thing people have liked most are A.- onion puree and B.- rice wine vinegar pickled cucumbers... go figure. 

That should give people a good idea of the flavor profiles people around here like... the beef part though.... UGH medium well and well done is what people ask... pisses me off.


----------



## mhlee

I think it's a Mexican thing. My girlfriend, who's Mexican, told me most Mexicans eat beef well done. Most of her family does as well.


----------



## DeepCSweede

A certain chain calls the bone in ribeye Delmonico even though I am pretty sure it is just a regular thick cut ribeye.

The top loin strip can be called an ambassador cut

You could always make something up too like Gibson's steak house in Chicago has the W.R. Chicago Cut which is a ribeye with a spice rub named after a Chicago writer named William Rice.


----------



## DeepCSweede

memorael said:


> That should give people a good idea of the flavor profiles people around here like... the beef part though.... UGH medium well and well done is what people ask... pisses me off.



I would have a tough time not coming out of the kitchen and smacking people upside the head to ruin a cut of beef like that. If that is how they want it, you could probably serve them a choice steak and they wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## memorael

DeepCSweede said:


> I would have a tough time not coming out of the kitchen and smacking people upside the head to ruin a cut of beef like that. If that is how they want it, you could probably serve them a choice steak and they wouldn't know the difference.



Trust me, I have to bite my tongue quit regularly... SOB's


----------

